# 1940's Omega - Tips And Info



## Mr Frisbee (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi,

Pictures below of my late Grandfathers watch that I have had in the safe for many years. No idea whether it is anything special - pretty sure it is not, but it is nice and clean - works and perhaps worth getting restored a bit and putting a new strap on it.

Can anyone give any clues about it and also advice on restoration work (if worth doing)? (are there members on here who restore these?)

Face is plastic (anyone know if it was originally or whether it can be replaced with something else)? Dial could do with a clean and I am testing accuracy at the moment.

What would be a good strap to get too and where is there a good supplier?

Any info appreciated.

Thanks,

Charles.

(PS: Just to add - it is a 351 movement)


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Well, it's late 1940's, with a bumper movement. Case is 18ct gold. I'd leave the face as it is, personally. Acryllic (plastc) glass is absolutely correct. Movement looks clean, so a service and gentle case polish is probably all that needs doing. Roy, the site owner, does servicing, so worth asking him. Nice watch.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Mr Frisbee (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks Foggy.

Been reading about these since posting and agree with all your points more or less. Seems that a face restoration is likely to kill the character of the watch as much as anything.

I also found the hallmark on the case too.

One thing I am not sure about is if the hands are original.

Also, what strap is "correct" for this watch?

Can I adjust the accuracy by moving the little A/R arm inside the watch? Seems to be running quite fast.

Tx,

Charles.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Agree with everything Foggy has said spot on , dates to 1947 . I wouldn't do to much to the dial personally , i think its quite nice for a watch of that age to look like its got a bit of age to it ,maybe a bit of light cleaning but nothing more imo . I know some of the members have gone for restoration of dials and they look fantastic , but i personally prefer a bit of age/patina to a vintage piece.

Lovely clean bumper movement , a very nice piece.

Strap wise i would go for a good quality aftermarket one and fit an Omega buckle


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I am no expert, but would say the second hand is not original.

The A and R (avant/retard) will adjust the movement a small degree, but better to get it serviced, which will then get the timekeeping spot on.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

That is lovely. All the relevant info has already been posted. As others have said, a service and perhaps a new acrylic crystal, but I too would leave that dial alone - for 65 years old it's looking very good.

A good quality brown leather strap by e.g. Hirsch will set it off as a wonderful dress-watch. Congratulations - that does look special!


----------



## richardod (Oct 13, 2011)

What a great watch. I would definitely leave the dial alone- after all it is still easy to see the numbers. You can remove scratches from the crystal with a product called Polywatch. I've removed some thicker scratches from plastic crystal before using fine sandpaper, but usually Polywatch is sufficient.

Does the current strap have an Omega buckle- if so you want to make sure that is transferred to the new strap? I've been to watch shops before where they don't do this unless you ask...


----------



## Mr Frisbee (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the information - all very interesting and useful. Watch will be tarted up a bit and used for "special" occasions.

1. Polywatch on order.

2. Hirsch dark brown/croc grain strap on order.

3. Eye on Omega buckles - waiting for strap etc.

4. Quotes for servicing and clean asked for.

5. Watch box on order for safe storage

5. First official engagement next Saturday night!

C.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Excellent, Charles...don't forget the dressed-up wrist shot!


----------



## Mr Frisbee (Sep 21, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the best way to wind this watch (like how many turns, how you know when it is correctly wound) and how long it should run for without wearing?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

The 351 new had, I think, an advertised power reserve of 42 hours. I forgot it's a bumper automatic, hence the edit. A few turns on the crown (clockwise) will get it going and the movement of your wrist should power it up. Bumpers tended to be less efficient than rotors, I believe, but a few winds when you take it off won't hurt it. The clutch mechanism will prevent "overwinding" . If I'm wearing a vintage manual over several days I wind it every morning, otherwise I let it rest. If you don't wear it much it's best to wind it every few weeks to keep the oils moving.

Hope that helps. Enjoy the watch and don't worry - it was designed to be wound and worn and to run pretty much continuously!


----------



## Mr Frisbee (Sep 21, 2012)

^Thanks, just what I needed to know. Would you expect the power reserve to decline dramatically after 70 years!? What might be acceptable at this age?

So far I have only wound it about 10 turns as I was not sure. That did not get it through the night.

Regarding work etc - been in touch with Steve Burrage (who I found randomly and then saw on here he seems to be highly regarded) and Roy who seems to be away or at least not responding to emails.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Not sure what effect age might have on PR, as automatics are really not my thing, sorry. I only have one vintage auto, the 565 rotor movement in my '71 Dynamic. After a day's wearing that holds power for over 36 hours. Some modern autos don't like being hand-wound but the old Omegas don't seem to mind.


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

As long as the movement is functioning properly, age doesn't really affect the power reserve (strength of mainspring). My preference is to wind an auto about 20 turns, or twists of the crown, if it is not already running. For rotor wound automatic watches that are worn 10-12 hours a day that is usually enough to give it a good reserve then wrist motion should wind it up enough during the day to last overnight. Each type of automatic movement is different. Some will require a little pre-winding each morning to last through the coming night while others will never need pre-winding if worn each day. You will find out after a few days.


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

age won't affect the power reserve, but need for a service will - there are two main elements to this. Firstly, the general evaporation of the solvent in the oils makes the remaining oil thicker, and there may also be general grub in the movement. Both of these will increase the amount of friction in the movement.

Secondly, the mainspring may either be weak or dry, depending on the amount of time since the last service. The lack of lube could increase the friction in the spring itself, so an amount of the torque provided by the spring will go toward the action of unwinding itself, and if there is less "springiness" to start with, there is less available torque.

The amount of torque available is tiny and all of the cumulative losses from the above factors will have an impact on the power reserve. I'm betting that if you allowed it to wind down, then removed the balance and balance ****, the movement would start to unwind further because the friction in the movement will prevent the spring from unwinding fully


----------



## Mr Frisbee (Sep 21, 2012)

Glass now polished and a new Hirsch strap attached - like a new watch (service to be done soon).

Thanks for all the tips on here - very helpful.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I am liking that! Good effort!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice , looks great :yes:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

AVO said:


> I am liking that! Good effort!


My 1960 Omega says hi.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh go on then so does mine


----------



## Mr Frisbee (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice.

Fallen in love with mine today (first time I have ever worn it).

It seems to be running fine (gaining about 5-10 seconds per day I think). Wonder if it should even be serviced unless there are some issues. As you can see from the pictures, the inside is pretty much spotless (not been serviced for 20-25 years).


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

...hi from mine


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

IMG_1042 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr

my 1967 says hi


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

1960? Whippersnappers

Big Brown says hi also - from 1952










(as does his 1970 brother)


----------



## Mr Frisbee (Sep 21, 2012)

Dick Browne said:


> 1960? Whippersnappers


Hang on a minute my good chap, I am 1947 - old enough to be your much older brother!


----------



## just-in-time (Jan 28, 2013)

a classic vintage omega love those bumper movements, i had a jeager le-cotre with the bumper should have kept it


----------

